# Bass life cycle/habits



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I found this research and found it very interesting on the bahaviors and habits of the large mouth. Based on the research I need to change my entire approach to bass fishing. And, based on my normal results a new approach may be a good idea. 

In the research I found a few things most interesting... The author makes it clear large mouth spend very little time suspended, sunlight is very uncomfortable to a bass' eyes, and migrations habits. 

http://www.umpquavalleybassmasters.com/bassbook.htm


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Excellent reading--thanks...

NJD


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Very interesting. Thanx.


----------



## Sea D Reamer (Feb 16, 2010)

Great info! 

Confirmed one of my worst habits. I get so "used" to catching fish near the bank in the spring that I never fish the middle "deeper" waters. 

I WILL GET BETTER! ha


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *Sea D Reamer (3/9/2010)*Great info!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me too. This spring I'm going to fill my GPS with waypoints to hit post spawn.


----------

